# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Ból wewnątrz żołędzia penisa

## tolek

Witam, 
mam problem od około miesiąca związany z bólem wewnątrz żołędzia, boli mnie jakby ta cewka wewnątrz ( jednak tylko w górnej części penisa). Jest to ból ciągły, dość uporczywy ( nie wiem czy można to nawać pieczeniem ale coś w tym stylu). Nie ma żadnych oznak zewnętrznych, nie boli w czasie/po oddawaniu moczu, ból nie jest regularny, potrafi boleć parę godzin, 1-2 dni, a później 1-2 dni przerwy. Czasami boli bez powodu, ale zauważyłem, że prawie zawsze boli jakiś czas ( 1-2 godziny)  po masturbacji ( jednak nie robię tego zbyt często). Robiłem badania moczu - są ok, byłem u urologa, który zbadał mnie, zrobił usg i powiedział, że nic tam nie widzi. Przepisał mi antybiotyki. W czasie ich brania bół nieco ustąpił, jednak gdy zakończyłem kurację wszystko szybko wróciło i boli do teraz. Nie wiem już co robić, to strasznie wkurza i nie pozwala się skupić na codziennych czynnościach. Pomóżcie, doradźcie coś, proszę...

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli byłeś u urologa i wykonane badania - przede wszystkim moczu a także USG nie wykazały żadnych nieprawidłowości, bardzo możliwe, że przyczyną dolegliwości bólowych jest stres. Nie powinieneś myśleć o tej dolegliwości, spróbować o niej zapomnieć, dbać o higienę, regularny tryb życia, unikać masturbacji oraz podrażnień tej okolicy. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## tolek

Dzięki za odpowiedź, zastosowałem się do tego i jest ok. Ale teraz w zauważyłem, że sperma ma żółtawy kolor ( masturbowałem się dwa-trzy razy po dłuższym czasie przerwy)... Może mieć to jakiś związek z tym, co było wcześniej ? Czy powinienem przejść się znowu do lekarza ?

----------


## tolek

Chciałem jeszcze dodać, że za pierwszym razem w spermie znalazły się 3-4 jakby takie grudki krwi

----------

